

Maybe this help porting TextMate to Linux - macco
https://github.com/dmenounos/objective-gtk

======
andy_herbert
Great! When are you going to start working on it?

Without the individuals willing to put in the work then directions like this
are pointless, however well intentioned. Since no-one attached to the
development of Textmate has expressed any interest in porting over to Linux,
or any other platform, I find it unlikely that the situation will change in
the near future.

------
dindresto
It would probably be easier to write a new editor (in a different language)
from scratch with a compatibility layer for TextMate bundles.

~~~
PopaL
Check Sublime Text 2, it runs on Linux, Mac and Windows ... It also works with
TextMate bundles.

~~~
macco
Redcar is compatible with TextMate bundles

------
mseepgood
Or bring the GNUstep framework on par with Cocoa. Would be many years of work
in either case.

------
lightblade
I don't see the need to port TextMate to Linux. We already have
Vim/Emac/Gedit.

~~~
mseepgood
And Sublime Text 2.

~~~
esolyt
Exactly. For those who dont't like the learning curves of these editors, there
are easy to learn and well designed editors like Sublime Text, Bluefish,
Geany.

